# List Of Legal ROM/ISO Information Sources



## JPH (May 31, 2008)

A list for users, so they can easily find information on the latest scene releases. Use these lists to Submit Scene Releases! More content coming soon!

*Legal ROM/ISO Information Sources*

You'll find online sources below for NDS and Wii ROM/ISO release information. 

*NDS ROM Information Sources*
*** Ludibria's NDS Release List - Ludibria displays all the NFOs and filenames for NDS ROMs. Their list is correct, the top item being the latest.

*** ABGX's NDS Release List - List is entirely correct, and coorlates with Ludibria's release list. 

*** DS-Scene - Website devoted to the NDS Scene. You'll find their list correct, and are usually the first to post information on new NDS releases. 

*** Advanscene.com - Information on NDS releases, as well as GBA and PSP releases. They always include the correct save type in the NDS releases, but are usually slow in updates.

*** GBArl - Italian website that is devoted to the NDS Scene. They're usually slow in updates, but still are a useful source.

*** NFO Rush - A pre site dedicated to consoles

*** orlydb - A general pre site that carries console releases


*Wii ISO Information Sources*
*** Ludibria's Wii Release List - Ludibria displays all the NFOs and filenames for Wii ISOs. Their list is  orrect, the top item being the latest. Note that Virtual Console releases (releases containing ".VC." in their directory name) are not always in correct order. 

*** ABGX's Wii Release List - List is entirely correct, and coorlates with Ludibria's release list. Their Virtual Console release list is correct. 

*** wii.DS-Scene.net- A website devoted to the Wii scene, you'll find their Wii, VC, and Wii Ware release list to be correct (most of the time).

*** The Pre sites in the DS category above will also have Wii release information.

When posting a release in the Download Management Center, please make sure all your information is correct and we ask that you don't steal box art from other websites.

You can find box art at places like Amazon, Amazon.co.uk, Amazon Japan, ToTheGame, GameSpot and a bunch of other places that are just a search away!





GBAtemp Release Management Center


*More links should be added soon. Feel free to share yours (make sure they're legal, of course).*


----------



## cris92x (May 31, 2008)

So your posting sites that are better than gbatemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Nice list ... but what do you mean by legal? as in they dont post links to ROMS?


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

cris92x said:
			
		

> So your posting sites that are better than gbatemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe better at posting releases, but nothing more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, they're completely legal.


----------



## Jackreyes (May 31, 2008)

Nice Post JPH

Very useful.


----------



## Minox (May 31, 2008)

When it comes to DS releases I prefer DS-Scene, but Gbatemp has a much better (active?) community.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 31, 2008)

Of all those on the list, DS Scene is definitely best on new releases.


----------



## Triforce (May 31, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ABGX's Wii Release List - List is entirely correct, and coorlates with Ludibria's release list. Their Virtual Console release list is correct.


thats not entirely true, sometimes they miss releases by order of pre on both vc and wii. And when they find out they normally post the missing ones the day after at the top of the list so the order isn't always 100% correct.

Most recent time i can say that this happened was with Family Trainer JPN a couple of days ago.


----------



## JPH (May 31, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well damn, I thought that was in incorrect order.
*Goes back to fix mistake*

*Edit:*
Fixed. I guess there really is no correct Wii release list :S


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 1, 2008)

Soooo.... All these sites have been around for 18+ years, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all seriousness, good list. It provides good alternatives for when GBAtemp is down for some reason or is having assorted problems.


----------



## unr (Jun 1, 2008)

http://rlsmonkey.com

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=865...t=0&start=0


----------



## The Teej (Jul 28, 2008)

By the way, JPH, I fixed your Wii DS-Scene link, it linked straight to DS-Scene instead of the Wii version


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you mean they *own* all the games out there and backed them up, thus it's legal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A great effort........


----------



## pasc (Aug 6, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Do you mean they *own* all the games out there and backed them up, thus it's legal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really.

They just list information about them, no rom links or similar stuff.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 29, 2008)

If only this was sent to all the noobs..


----------



## RedIce (Aug 29, 2008)

Legal as in gbatemp legal. As in not liable to be sued.


----------



## masdeeper (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks a lot guys !

i think it is important for a news site to tell the thrust about other groups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



otherwise they will loose trust

KEEP THE GOOD WORK
hope you will never be corrupted by money


----------



## OuahOuah (Oct 29, 2008)

Mmmm Ludibria have more VC release games listed than others (like Pacman).
and latest are on top


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe NDSS.NL? They are really fast with posting of DS Releases and other stuff...
Btw, It's only in Dutch (You can use a translator)


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jan 4, 2009)

NeXtRL is the Italian GbaRL equivalent for x360, Wii and PS3 releases, they even have 3 release lists.
BTW, I find GbaRL quite fast with updates


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 8, 2009)

i use ds scene i find it the best


----------



## jman3443 (Oct 4, 2009)

cris92x said:
			
		

> So your posting sites that are better than gbatemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda like roms but legal ones


----------



## shito (Nov 30, 2009)

i always check here http://rom-news.org/nds/


----------



## Railgun (Dec 7, 2009)

here i have a another website for the list: http://www.xrel.to
There you have more than just Wii and DS Releases. Its more a site for german ppl, but if youre looking for console and engl. movie releases, you cant go wrong with it even if you cant speak german!^^


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2009)

i find it hilarious that the guy who made this list is now banned


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone add NFORush?
I've found it one of the best sites to update on game releases.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2012)

tal32123 said:


> i use ds scene i find it the best


That site is revoltingly bad, it's where our rejects go.


----------



## Issac (Sep 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> tal32123 said:
> 
> 
> > i use ds scene i find it the best
> ...


note that the person finding ds scene best also thought that 3 years ago


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> note that the person finding ds scene best also thought that 3 years ago


Woah, it was even worse back then!


----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 20, 2013)

Legal roms? Please explain?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 20, 2013)

3ds.essh.co
for 3DS Rom Information


----------



## cdtext (Jan 13, 2015)

cris92x said:


> So your posting sites that are better than gbatemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Urza said:


> Maybe better at posting releases, but nothing more
> 
> And yes, they're completely legal.


 
Does GBA Temp actually provide a list of NDS Rom releases. If so could someone please post the link?
If it does, excuse my ignorane but this is my first comment so I'm still finding my way around the site.

On the subject of NDS ROM Information Sources, just for completeness, this list doesn't have any 3DS games (but has NDS games):
http://releases.pocketheaven.com/


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 14, 2015)

https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary


----------



## SirByte (Jul 26, 2016)

I know this isn't a fan favourite, but does anyone know what is up with pocketheaven.com? I used their numbering (as opposed to ADVANsCEne) for GBA titles (once you use it it's to much work to re-number and they're catalog numbers anyway)? I'm being redirected to some gambling site.

PS: Yes it was 2015 since the last post in this thread but it's a sticky so it should be OK.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2016)

SirByte said:


> I know this isn't a fan favourite, but does anyone know what is up with pocketheaven.com? I used their numbering (as opposed to ADVANsCEne) for GBA titles (once you use it it's to much work to re-number and they're catalog numbers anyway)? I'm being redirected to some gambling site.
> 
> PS: Yes it was 2015 since the last post in this thread but it's a sticky so it should be OK.


Domain squatters, it seems. The chances of PocketHeaven coming back are very low, so don't hold your breath.

Looks like the new owners also placed a robots.txt which prevents us from using the Wayback Machine... Shame.


----------

